
AWS US-EAST outage - sry_not4sale
https://twitter.com/search?q=aws%20east&src=typd&vertical=default&f=tweets
======
cheald
My us-east boxes are up and accessible from Phoenix. I'm seeing reports of
other places inaccessible as well, which suggests it's not AWS.

[http://internethealthreport.com/](http://internethealthreport.com/) shows
Savvis/Level3 is showing 25% packet loss.

